# Marijuana May Shrink Brain Tumors Associated With Cancer



## Dat Dank (Nov 17, 2014)

New study shows that properties found in marijuana can shrink tumor cells: http://www.marijuanapackaging.com/blog/marijuana-may-shrink-brain-tumors-associated-with-cancer/


----------



## gb123 (Dec 12, 2014)

This one knows it all to well. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/kristinamarie420


----------

